# 06 Madone sslx super nova or 08 madone 6.9 pro?



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MADONE SSLX 56 SUPER NOVA 06 for $4599 or new 2008 Madone 6.9 Pro?

The specs on the sslx:
http://www.theped.com/viewbike.asp?BikeID=109&catid=5&subcat_id=1

was $9999 now $4599:

http://revolutioncycles.com/merchant/471/files/Closeout Bikes 2008 ALL REV.pdf


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmm...

If you wanna get the new Madone buddy, get the 5.2 coz IMHO it saves you $$$ and is really just as good but a tad heavier that's all. 

What's more, Disco used it last year as well FWIW.

The SSLX is stiff as heck and is one good bike for sure. I ride an SSL - the SSLX has boron in it and is a tad heavier than mine but is also stiffer too. But, well, at that price, I'd pay a bit more perhaps and get the 5.2 maybe just coz it's a new model?

I don't personally like that color to be honest as well. But from a purely functional point of view, the SSLx is a great bike and would do you many wonderful miles for sure. You won't regret it without a doubt.

Bottom line - which do you like better? Because I have the older one, I'd not say which I'd get so I won't sound biased or so.

Good luck man


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> Hmm...
> 
> If you wanna get the new Madone buddy, get the 5.2 coz IMHO it saves you $$$ and is really just as good but a tad heavier that's all.
> 
> ...


I have the 2003 madone 5.2.. would prefer to step up a range or 2.. 

i'd keep the 2003 for mountain rides.

But seeing the sslx @ pretty steep discount .. WOW .. (I'm sure it never really fetched 10k)..


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bas said:


> I have the 2003 madone 5.2.. would prefer to step up a range or 2..
> 
> i'd keep the 2003 for mountain rides.
> 
> But seeing the sslx @ pretty steep discount .. WOW .. (I'm sure it never really fetched 10k)..


Then if you wanna step up, the SSlx would still be in the similar mould but the new one is totally different in design as well so......

Damn you. Damn you bas..... I want a new bike.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

bas said:


> But seeing the sslx @ pretty steep discount .. WOW .. (I'm sure it never really fetched 10k)..


I have personally sold one for 10k. That was before tax and accessories.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I would go for the SSLx. Trek has gone to the sloping geometry, so the traditional geometry is gone. The SSLx is a collectors item. I have one (got is for half of the listed price). I love the bike. Other than the AMD and Discovery decals, it is a great looking bike. More importantly, it rolls over hills and flies anytime you expend the energy. I ride this bike all the time (unless it's raining or wet), when I ride my 5.2 SL. Either way, you'll have a great bike.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Not to be rude or anything.. But if price is not a concern between the two bikes. GO with the 6.9 pro!!! that is a 2008 correct? I have a 2008 6.5 with the XXX Lite carbon wheels and man I absolutely love it. Super fast, incredibily light. Are you crazy get the 6.9 Pro!!! Its a 2008 and the Chopped the crap out of that price. way higher than that and I am feeling i got robbed  Your comparing a 06 vs an revised brand new 08! Get the 6.9 you'll love it and the component setup is amazing on the bike.

(****This is me just adding silly humor so don't take it the wrong way) It's your choice in the end... GET THE 6.9


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

For me this would be a no brainer: The SSLx. save yourself $3k, or (if you have the cash to burn) get yourself a spare set of wheels, the sky is the limit pretty much here. A power meter is coming to mind too. Or better yet, a travel case, plane tickets to bicycling mecca destination of your choice and spend two weeks riding some of the best (to you) roads in the world.

Nice find.
zac


----------



## Rider07 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a old 9 spd 5200, can't remember the year, first road bike after years of mountain biking. Upgraded to a 5900 when 10 spd came out, still use that bike most of the time. Was given a SSLX for working too much, it is an unbelievable bike. Very stiff and comfortable. I have been in northern Germany for 2 years working and as it is always raining I left the SSLX at home. Every time I go home and take out the SSLX I think my 5900 is crap. There is no comparison. I have looked at the new Treks and like the new frames, especially around the bottom bracket area. I have not ridden one but I think the design has got to be superior even to the SSLX. With the new Durace next year I am considering replacing my 5900 with one. I don't think I would buy a SSLX for 5K unless you just love the bike and the graphics. I really don't htink it is all that much of a collectors item or will ever be. What is Trek's lowest price Durace model? I think that is what I would buy, or even the new 5.2 has got to be a great bike.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Rider07 said:


> I have a old 9 spd 5200, can't remember the year, first road bike after years of mountain biking. Upgraded to a 5900 when 10 spd came out, still use that bike most of the time. Was given a SSLX for working too much, it is an unbelievable bike. Very stiff and comfortable. I have been in northern Germany for 2 years working and as it is always raining I left the SSLX at home. Every time I go home and take out the SSLX I think my 5900 is crap. There is no comparison. I have looked at the new Treks and like the new frames, especially around the bottom bracket area. I have not ridden one but I think the design has got to be superior even to the SSLX. With the new Durace next year I am considering replacing my 5900 with one. I don't think I would buy a SSLX for 5K unless you just love the bike and the graphics. I really don't htink it is all that much of a collectors item or will ever be. *What is Trek's lowest price Durace model?* I think that is what I would buy, or even the new 5.2 has got to be a great bike.


I believe the current lowest price full Dura-Ace trek is the 6.5Pro at around $5k street price.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Pretty sure the lowest price DA Madone is the 5.5, roughly upper threes to four grand.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

If you are buying to ride: 2008 6.9 Pro

If you are buying to collect: SSLX

Win-win either way!! Best of luck in your choice.


----------

